# Puppy crying at night



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

I took home a dachshund puppy on Saturday and he won't stop crying at night. We live in a rented house with new carpets upstairs so he can't sleep upstairs with us until he's toilet trained. He's very good at using the puppy pads for the toilet so we've kept him in the kitchen at night in his bed, along with a puppy pad, a bowl of water and a toy. On the first night he cried at 1am for an hour and again from 5-6am, and again at 7 until I got up and brought him out. The second night he cried from 3-5am and again at 7 until I let him out. Both times I haven't spoken to him when I let him out. 
Last night we gave him a hot water bottle and a t-shirt of mine and left the light on and he slept from 11.30-5am and then cried without stopping from 5-8am. Eventually when he stopped for 30 seconds I let him out. 
Our next door neighbour comes back from holiday tonight and I'm worried that his crying will keep her up as well. Can anyone please give me advice on what is best to do? I'm not sure if I'm doing this all wrong, it's been 12 years since I had a puppy.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi OP

First thing I can advise is bin the puppy pads.. they are utterly useless... They only learn the pup its ok to pee inside which delays outside toilet training. 

Are you getting up a few times throughout the night? as hes only a tiny pup he wont be able to hold his bladder etc very long so i would set an alarm 2-3 times throughout the night to get up and take him outside. 

By bringing him upstairs beside you in a crate or bed then you will be able to hear him stir and then be able to take him outside, this will mean you can get a good nights sleep only getting up when he needs and comforting him when he gets distressed. If upstairs is a no no then what about sleeping on the sofa with him? 
Remember he is only a pup and I assume he has just left mum / littermates and is feeling very isolated and distressed. 

I like you thought this is how you learn a pup to cope on their own and wanted him to sleep in the kitchen, after night i think it was 2 I was an emotional wreck living on no sleep and its very distressing hearing a yelping pup...Ii brought him upstairs and it was the best night sleep I had. He was so content I wasnt a walking zombie and we gradually inch by inch moved his bed further and further away. He now sleeps happily in the kitchen.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi thanks for your reply. We haven't taken him out to the garden to pee yet as he hasn't had his second vaccine yet and the cat next door is frequently in our garden. We don't, therefore, let him out to pee during the night. Do you think it's safe to let him outside?
I just don't want him getting too spoiled, as I've been told that if I go to comfort him when he cries then this will encourage him to cry in future when he wants something.
Would you recommend getting a crate? I'm a bit apprehensive about it as I think he will probably still cry in a crate as well.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

The above advice is good. Remember he has just left his mum and litter mates, so not only is he away from all he has known in his little life; he is having to face it by himself all alone too. Toilet training is a lot faster without pads, they give mixed messages about whether toileting inside is acceptable or not. 

Ideally you want him to not be in a position where he needs to toilet before you have him outdoors, so that every toilet is outside - as far as possible, there will be accidents! So set him up to succeed by taking him out even more than he needs; for example every 45 minutes to an hour and always after sleeping, eating, playing. When he toilets outdoors make a huge fuss (never mind the neighbours, act like outdoor toileting is the best thing you have ever seen) and reward him with a high value treat. Do that immediately, don't make him come to you for the treat so he is clear that it's for toileting and not for coming to you. The idea is that he eventually wants to earn the treat enough to hold the toilet until he is outside - once he is physically able to control his toileting obviously. If he has an accident inside don't react at all. If you get annoyed he may learn to fear your reaction and avoid you if he needs to toilet - the opposite of what you want. As he is actually performing the toilet you can introduce words he can associate with it (like 'do weewee' and 'busy busy') that later when he is reliably trained you can use these to tell him when you want him to toilet.

Indoors if you see him circling or scratching the floor, that can sometimes precede toileting so get him out fast.

And at night as Elaine says, take him out a couple of times. His little bladder and bowel aren't large enough or strong enough to last all night.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

eimsmce0304 said:


> I go to comfort him when he cries then this will encourage him to cry in future when he wants something.
> Would you recommend getting a crate? I'm a bit apprehensive about it as I think he will probably still cry in a crate as well.


Crate training is sensible in case he needs to be created in the future, e.g. at the vet's. But you don't just put him in, you have to train it. Don't rush the crate, make it a fun place. Don't close the door until he is happy in there. Put a t shirt you have worn in the crate with his toys and bed. Only ever use the crate for good things, never punishment. If he cries you are going too fast.

Comforting him when he is distressed (in the crate or out of it) is fine and will strengthen your bond. Unfortunately many people make the mistake of allowing a puppy to cry in the hope that they grow out of it, when actually all they have done is cement in the puppies mind that being left in the crate (or alone, or whatever is causing the crying) is indeed a terrible thing, and for many dogs this fear becomes a learned habit.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for your advice Joanne. I don't think it's safe at the minute to let him outside though. The cat next door is always pooping in our garden and I wouldn't want our pup becoming ill. I'm really torn on what to do.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

PS. He happily sleeps in the kitchen during the day with no cries. It's just at night that he's unhappy. I think maybe tonight I'll sleep in the living room and go into him during the night a few times so that he knows I'm there.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Check with your vet or maybe someone here will know but the sooner you can start toilet training the quicker he will learn. You should also start taking him out in a pet carrier, or a sling or even your arms before his second vaccinations to build his confidence before he gets to walk out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It will be perfectly ok to let your puppy out in the garden even though the cat poos in there, I would make sure that you clear up after the cat if you can as whatever age your puppy is, it will eat the cat poo! And that means adult dogs too.
Cats and dogs don't transfer diseases to one another, how do you think people manage when they already have a cat in the household and bring a puppy home.

I think it's rather unfair to leave a puppy crying for so long, sure leave them a short time to see if they just cry a bit then settle down, but for hours on end is not very kind and as has been said, it could lead to separation anxiety in the future.

Agree with others, don't use puppy pads as your pup will assume it's fine to toilet on something soft and papery which could mean all sorts of things around the house. Start as you mean to go on and take your puppy into the garden to toilet


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

I called the vet and she said it was safe to let him outside. So I'll start the outdoor toilet training today! Will update tomorrow on how his sleep goes tonight...


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Siskin, I did not mean to be unkind. The previous owner told us not to give in to crying as it encourages that behaviour. I had a very spoiled Cavalier dog before this who slept in my bed for 11 years so I would like to be more sensible this time round. Thank you for your advice, however.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

eimsmce0304 said:


> Siskin, I did not mean to be unkind. The previous owner told us not to give in to crying as it encourages that behaviour. I had a very spoiled Cavalier dog before this who slept in my bed for 11 years so I would like to be more sensible this time round. Thank you for your advice, however.


I'm sure your're not, but I do think the breeder is rather harsh to say this.
Your puppy is lonely and probably a bit cold, he did appear to sleep better with a hot water bottle I see. He could also be hungry in the early morning too. How many meals is he having and what time is his last meal?


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

He eats four times a day, we try to spread it out every 5 hours. We feed him just before going to bed, which is usually between 11-11.30.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Taking things slowly, building up confidence makes the best puppies/ dogs in the long run.

It's your preogative where your puppy sleeps, but it really makes no difference if a puppy/dog sleeps on a bed whether it will be clingy or not.

You are getting excellent advice, from all and it really is building up things slowly.

If you do want a confident dog, then you need to practice leaving the dog now for short periods during the day. Not flood the dog with extended time alone, which can cause upset and misery. Your puppy may get the hint and be quiet but what you are actually getting is a dog who is shut down rather than anything...and other behaviours may occur.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I was a firm no dog in the bedroom.... however after a few distressing nights with no sleep and a very distressed pup we brought him up to the bedroom and we all slept like babies. 
We gradually moved his bed further and further away little by little each night - literally inches ! to date there has not been one peep from him and he sleeps happily in his cage in the kitchen. If he had it his way he would be snuggled beside me but i am just not a fan of sharing my bed and for someone so little he takes up a lot of room 

From day one we kept nipping out and in to get him used to being on his own. I was totally obsessed making sure he was going to be ok - he was a little rescue and in my mind i felt he was going to develop SA - baby steps were key, if we went too fast we had to rewind and slow things down.

Leaving him distressed might leave him in a fear of being on his own as he doesn't see it as being okay - he sees it as being scary. You need to teach him being on his own is okay especially at night. 


What age is he?


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

He was 8 weeks old on Sunday so quite young still. My only fear of him sleeping in our room is if he pees on the carpets - as he has been peeing on his puppy pads during the night. He happily sleeps alone in the kitchen during the day. It's just at night that bothers him


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

All still early days...and puppy is still in awe of the new surroundings. This may change, puppies change a lot and he is a very tiny baby.

Set your alarm as already stated during the night, to pre empty accidents and things should be fine.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for your advice everyone. I may try sleeping with him in the living room tonight and gradually move him to the kitchen.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

I slept in the living room with our puppy in his own bed and he didn't cry, which is good. But instead he ran around 4 times throughout the night trying to play! He doesn't quite understand the 'no' command yet. Toilet training hasn't been successful yet, he hasn't peed outside once but goes when he comes back inside.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

In order for him to 'get it' that you want him to toilet outdoors, you need to let it happen so that you can praise and reward. I'm afraid it might be necessary to wait outside with him until he toilets. Also, puppies struggle with 'no'. They do lots of things at once like sniffing, watching, playing, thinking - they don't know what the 'no' is for. Instead, try training a cue for what you do want him to do - a 'settle' cue is good.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

I tried waiting outside with him for around 15 minutes each time but I was getting very worried as he kept trying to eat everything including stones and weeds! I've been giving him treats and praise when he is showing good behaviour but he doesn't seem very excited about treats yet. I'll have to just keep going with it.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I found just walking & wondering about the garden helpful every 45-1hr / after meals / when they wake up, after/during play time etc... and then once they go the first time high value treats (ham/chicken/sausage) and make a massive fuss (you look like a idiot but you soon learn not to care lol) once you crack the first time outside it should become easier as they don't yet understand the difference between outside and a carpet (my pup took months ! its just patience and consistency as much as you want to tear your hair out you just have to breath and keep going). 

At night fortunately i didn't have this so oneone might have better advice... I would probably just ignore them and put them back in their bed, or even start today when they go into bed to sleep or when they lie down give them a 'settle' cue and treat, this will start to learn them that settling down is a positive and especially at night or morning times and you want some ZZzzz this cue can be given and they know what you want

I only started this later on as i was praising for everything else, he could give a paw but he didn't know when it was human chill out time at night ...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you might be feeding him too late at night as the bowels often want to move within an hour or so of eating (will be a previous meal) it might be better to feed him say about 9.30 to 10, then when he goes to bed give him a couple of dog biscuits to settle down with. I did this with my dog and she still has her bedtime biscuits. Might seem a wired thing to do, but make up a schedule of when he eats, when he toilets and whether it's a poo or not. You will get to see some sort of regularity with his output and know to make sure he's gone before settling down for the night.

Puppies find everything so interesting and explore with their mouths, so the weeds and pebbles are of immense interest especially as he hasn't been there before. He will grow out of it as other things take his interest, but make sure he doesn't swallow any stones as they will cause internal problems.
Have you tried him with a collar and lead yet? No harm in doing this and having practices with them in the garden so that he gets used to the feel of a collar on his neck and having to go with you rather then where he wants to go, it will make your first ventures away from home a little easier if he is not fighting the lead. Also it will help you dissuade him from eating things he shouldn't, you can gently pull him away and encourage him to you. What treats are you using? You need to make them as high value as possible, something he will really, really want to come to you for and earn. My dogs favourite is fishy treats and if she knows I have some then I'm practically falling over her all the time.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for that Elaine, I think I definitely need to just be patient and keep trying. He didn't like going outside this morning as it's raining heavily and he ran back inside. So I think I'll wait til it's a bit drier to take him out.


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Siskin. It was the breeder that told us to feed him just before bed but I've since read that puppies should be fed 3 hours before bed. Quite surprised that we were given that advice. We'll definitely try feeding him earlier. We've been giving him Pedigree tasty bites as treats. But maybe cooked chicken or something might be better.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

eimsmce0304 said:


> Thanks Siskin. It was the breeder that told us to feed him just before bed but I've since read that puppies should be fed 3 hours before bed. Quite surprised that we were given that advice. We'll definitely try feeding him earlier. We've been giving him Pedigree tasty bites as treats. But maybe cooked chicken or something might be better.


They'll be something that really floats his boat, it's just a matter of finding out what it is. Have fun


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Just thought I'd give an update. We got a crate and the little man loved it straight away - he was happy to sit in there day or night. We set 2 alarms in the middle of the night to let him out for the toilet, but found that he would usually continue sleeping through the second visit, so we cut this down to once in the night. Sometimes he would be reluctant to go back to sleep and would cry a little but he would usually settle after getting petted etc. The last 3 nights he's slept throughout the night so we're feeling so much more positive! Toilet training is getting better too. Thanks everyone for your advice, it really did just take a bit of patience and perseverance!


----------



## Felths (Aug 7, 2017)

Reading the last post is giving me hope x I have an 11 week old labtoilet training going quite well still the odd accident but he's getting there 

Our main problem is night times he goes in his crate well now and settles straight down problem comes when he wakes up he starts crying as he has pooped (he was going through the night clean and quiet last week) so we go down take him outside and clean up but when he goes back in the crate he cries night before last we went back down fir a while last night we left his crying for about 15 minutes and he went quiet (felt like he cried for longer) we are both exhausted trying to figure how to settle him better after being let out or what time to go let him out before he poops time really varies any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## eimsmce0304 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Felths. Do you go to him only when he cries at night? Or do you get up yourself? I took the advice from people in this thread and I set alarms during the night. Sometimes when I went down to him he just looked at me, rolled over and went back to sleep! It only took around 4 nights for him to get used to this. 2 nights ago he cried in the night for a while. I let him out then gave him a treat when he went back in, and petted him through the closed crate. We also give him his last meal 3 hours before bed time and let him outside to the toilet just before bed time.


----------



## Felths (Aug 7, 2017)

He has his last about 6.30 to make sure he has time to go we always take him out before as he was going through the night we stopped going down last few nights he has cried before we go down will try setting alarm tonight before he starts the problem has been settling him back down after we have visited we make a fuss when he goes and then gets back in his crate but he starts yelling after about 2 minutes just giving us chance to get back upstairs lol x


----------



## Felths (Aug 7, 2017)

Set an alarm for 2 he wasn't crying let him out and straight away had a wee and a poo result then this morning went in let him straight out and he had a wee result clean and dry both times

The problem is when he goes back in the crate after at 2.15 he cried for about 15 mins got quieter around the 9 mins I left him as not wanting him to think if he cries we go to him should I just carry on like this ignoring it or is there some way to address it that would be better obviously I don't want it to be a long term thing when left 

Thanks


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I know you aren't keen; but like @Elaine2016 said in post #2, I'd have him in your room for now. You can far more easily train a 'settle down' cue. When he is going back to bed and settling well (you can put a hand down to reassure him at first to help him settle) you can start moving the crate away gradually. Maybe even just a foot at a time then a metre at a time until he is where you want him to sleep. But it is easier to settle him if you are actually there.


----------

